# Commuting from San Carlos to Santa Clara



## Sarcasmguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,

I was hoping someone might be able to suggest (or point me in the right direction) a good road route from the San Carlos area to Santa Clara (by the SJ Airport)? If such a thing exists that is?

I'm new to commuting, so would like to stay off busy streets whenever possible. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Did you try bike directions on google maps?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> Did you try bike directions on google maps?


Out of curiosity I tried the google maps bike route option and found that it added three miles to my ten mile commute between Menlo Park and Sunnyvale.

Middlefield is OK from the south end of Redwood City to Menlo Park

From Menlo Park you can take Willow Road to the Palo Alto bicycle bridge. That takes you right to the Bryant Street bike boulevard which is closed in a lot of places to car through-traffic and tends to have stop signs for traffic headed across it.

That runs to East Meadow, at which point you head east to Middlefield. There are few spots with no bike lanes, but it's good up to CA237 in Sunnyvale. You can then take the CA237 frontage road to Maude which has a bike lane.

I don't know what happens between Sunnyvale and Santa Clara.

Middlefield also joins up with the stevens creek trail after it goes over 84. That might be useful.


----------



## Sarcasmguy (Sep 12, 2008)

ukbloke: Yeah, I looked at that, but had heard that it was a bit wrong sometimes, so I thought I'd look for some firsthand info.

Drew: Thanks! That's just the kind of thing I was looking for!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I can give some specific help up for Sunnyvale to Santa Clara. Many people just ride down Central Expressway. It is quick, direct but full of very fast cars and dicey off/on ramps. Hats off to those bike commuters (especially the middle aged lady on the battery-powered bike) who tough it out on Central but I am not one of them. 

There is a much more scenic route that will get you there in one piece. From Maude cross Mathilda and head up Borregas. There's a bike/ped bridge that will get you over 101, then more Borregas and another bike/ped bridge to get you over 237. Head along the Moffett Park frontage road along 237, underpass at Fair Oaks, then straight over Carribean into Baylands Park. Now you can again follow 237 and pick up the Bay Trail. There are two options depending on where you are trying to go to. One is to turn onto the San Tomas Acquino / Saratoga Creek trail down into Santa Clara. Another is to take Gold Street and pick up the Guadalupe River Trail, though I believe this is gravel not paved. The Guadalupe River Trail will take you right to the airport.


----------



## fred2000 (Apr 26, 2004)

Not sure how close you are but you could just do, Alameda/ Foothill, Homestead, then cross over on a cross street that drops you off close. Simple, Pretty flat and a nice bike lane most of the way.


----------



## Sarcasmguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok, cool!

That sounds almost too simple Fred, lol! but hey, simple is good!

Thanks guys, I'll have to do drive some of these routes and see what looks best, then give it a test ride.

Thanks again!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I did a few commutes from Redwood Shores to Sun's Santa Clara campus on Lafayette St. The best way I found to get there was http://www.plus3network.com/activity/commute-to-sun-sca/94562. This is similar to the route ukbloke was suggesting, I think.

It's not too far from there to get to SJC or nearby.

I've also tried doing it staying closer to the bay but it's a pretty ugly route, some unfriendly neighborhoods and bits of cyclocross to make it work. http://www.plus3network.com/activity/commute-from-sun-sca/18339 (the scenic detour through Shoreline Park makes up for some of this


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

are you commuting? Consider Caltrain.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

CoLiKe20 said:


> are you commuting? Consider Caltrain.


Yeah. Caltrain burns a lot of calories and leaves every 60 seconds. It's perfect.

Personally I'd rather drive.


----------



## Sarcasmguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Ratpick: Thanks! That looks like almost exactly what I need! I'll give it a shot over the weekend!

Colike20: Yeah, I considered it, but I'd rather do it all by bike if I can.


----------

